# newbie alert



## mark17779 (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm Mark from Telford (Shropshire), have 2 female fancy mice, Lily and Rose, they are about 7/8 months old.

Dont know what else to put. Looking forward to building up my knowledge on these great animals, and if I can help with my limited knowledge then all the better.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the forum!


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello!!! enjoy the forum!


----------



## george (Aug 24, 2010)

hello!


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi! Welcome!


----------



## Lou-Fraser (Sep 19, 2009)

hello


----------

